# That's Our Team



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

We finally see the true potential of the Nuggets playing with a full roster (except for Vo being out for the year). When the whole team is healthy this really is a very talented team and yes possibly a top five team in the West. I still think Kiki will have to make a run at another shooter for us to have a true shot at the playoffs, but everyone should stop the Nene for a shooter talk because he shouldn't be going anywhere.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

no no no... that wasnt our full team yet... nene is still hobbled... wait till he gets 100% 


watch out


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Damn straight


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

were gonna be amazing watch out western confrence


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Unless seattle goes on a terrible slide who are you going to knock out of the playoffs? 

This nuggets team is way too inconsistent to be top5 in the west, although they could cause some damage in the playoffs. I don't expect them to make it past the second round though (if they do make it into the playoffs)


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

oh they will make the playoffs... they will


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

but who are they going to knock out? 

the lakers? kings? jazz? mavs? suns?

seattle seems like the obvious answer, but they're playing pretty consistent basketball and have beat some good teams. 

Also, the rockets, clippers, and grizzlies aren't in the top 8 in the west either. Are the nuggets going to play better basketball than those 3?

its not an easy task to make the playoffs in the west this year


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

:mrt:


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

We've won four in a row and are playing as well as any team in the league right now.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

and nene and camby arent even 100% yet


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I stand by what ive always said since before the start of the year

we are a talented two guard away from being contenders. Denver is a good team. Expect some win streaks


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> I stand by what ive always said since before the start of the year
> 
> we are a talented two guard away from being contenders. Denver is a good team. Expect some win streaks


I disagree. The Nuggets are consistent outside shooting away from being contenders. The position doesn't matter.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. The Nuggets are consistent outside shooting away from being contenders. The position doesn't matter.


thats correct if you were a regular in denver room you would know a lot us disagree with not signing jon barry. Hmm what does jon barry play? The same position Kiki will trade for. Shooting guard.


My 1000th Post


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> thats correct if you were a regular in denver room you would know a lot us disagree with not signing jon barry. Hmm what does jon barry play? The same position Kiki will trade for. Shooting guard.


Nice false assumption. I am a regular reader, just not a regular poster. I do like how you started with:



> we are a talented two guard away from being contenders


and now you are talking about Jon Barry. Also, it was Mrs. Barry's desire for Jon to place closer to home and not anything Kiki did that has Jon on the Hawks.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice false assumption. I am a regular reader, just not a regular poster. I do like how you started with:
> ...


Barry said in a newspaper article he would sign with the Nuggets for the min, he was waiting for a response. He admitted the NBA was much more about what can you do for me now, as opposed to what have you done for me lately. That was posted in the Denver Post. I've stated outside shooting i was an advocate for Jon Barry and Quentin Richardson. I would have rathered Q, Barry, and his brother, and Stromile Swift over Kenyon Martin. Although I was pretty much alone in my opinion at the time.

How is my assumption false? do you believe we are going to add outside shooting at small forward or maybe power forward? :laugh: 

The open position in Denver is shooting guard.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> How is my assumption false?


You assumed I wasn't aware of your biases and opinions by making the comment:



> if you were a regular in denver room


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> 
> 
> You assumed I wasn't aware of your biases and opinions by making the comment:


i respect KMart as a player, but giving him a max contract (and cambys contract) was a risky move by Denver IMO. I do hope it works out, and certainly dont want to argue with anyone who has this view. My comments on Jon Barry and cited source speak directly against what you typed, Jon Barry would have come to Denver for the league Min, if Denver wanted him.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> i respect KMart as a player, but giving him a max contract (and cambys contract) was a risky move by Denver IMO. I do hope it works out, and certainly dont want to argue with anyone who has this view. My comments on Jon Barry and cited source speak directly against what you typed, Jon Barry would have come to Denver for the league Min, if Denver wanted him.


You sited a source with no link or quote. Here is one 


> Nuggets buzz: shooting needed
> By Jim Armstrong
> Demver Post Columnist
> 
> ...


Also, Kenyon's 7 year contract is not a "Max" contract. The Nuggets essentially got a 7th year for 6 million dollars compared to the 6 year "Max" offer sheet they had given Kenyon.


----------

